# R15-300 - New Software



## fu_paladins (Oct 10, 2006)

The 08/29/06 update has made my life miserable. I don't watch TV a lot - but when I do it drives me nuts to have the system freeze constantly. The system was great until Labor Day weekend when the software "fixed" it. Tech support tells me via phone that they know of no scheduled software update for my unit. How much longer do I give them until I get rid of this thing? It freezes, is not reliable when it comes to recording (sometimes it does and sometimes it doesn't).

Help...please let me know when there will be some type of software fix that addresses at least some of the known issues!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I believe you are refering to this release:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61962

And yes, there is a new software comming soon.


----------



## ruffneckc (Sep 1, 2006)

I have to say, I had the same problems with the R15-300 (104B) before I called a CSR and he told me to do this.

Menu --> Setup --> Reset --> Reset Everything

This wipes your drive and settings and gets it back to the state it was when you just recieved the DVR - albiet - with the software updated to 104B. 

Ever since then it hasn't given me much trouble at all. Try it.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

ruffneck -- I did a reset everything, and my unit still freezes on playback, the progress bar still gets stuck, and yesterday the R15 failed to record a show which was properly scheduled.


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

ruffneckc said:


> I have to say, I had the same problems with the R15-300 (104B) before I called a CSR and he told me to do this.
> 
> Menu --> Setup --> Reset --> Reset Everything
> 
> ...


A lot of good it does haveing a DVR if we have to reset all the time and constantly loose all our recorded programs.


----------



## fu_paladins (Oct 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I believe you are refering to this release:
> 
> And yes, there is a new software comming soon.


I'm glad to know an update is coming. I just wish I knew the definition of the word soon. When I first reported the issues I was having to tech support on Sept. 8th, they said an update was coming in Sept. and to call back if my DVR had not been updated by Oct. 1. SO, Oct. 1 came and went. I waited a few more days and still no update. I called them again and this time they said they had no knowledge of any pending updates for my hardware. The usual frustration one gets in dealing with tech support of any kind. I wish they would have a consistent message and appease me by saying they are sorry I'm having problems. I'm 1 day closer to getting rid of the DVR. I'd consider getting rid of them altogether and going back to dreaded cable if I wasn't 6 months from my latest commitment date. I'll honor my end of the bargain. I hope they will do the same and fix the darn software. AND GET A MESSAGE OUT ABOUT WHAT IS REALLY GOING ON!!!

And another thing - I was frustrated to learn that a feature talked about in the manual doesn't really exist. Specifically it relates to the Favorites and how you can set up a list of just the "Channels I Get". It sounds very appealing. I tried it several times and thought I was just an idiot for not getting it to work. When I finally broke down and called Tech Support, they said it was a future feature and didn't exist now. Nice.

As you can probably guess by now, I've had a bad day. So I'm taking it out on the satellite guys.


----------



## fu_paladins (Oct 10, 2006)

I've tried all the different types of resets and the problems keep coming back.

And I've never had less than 65% of VOD space remaining so I know it's not the disk getting full.

I'd be careful about wasting time with the 'Reset Everything' option. I lost my recordings and settings -> but go the freezing and unpredictability back!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

fu_paladins said:


> I've tried all the different types of resets and the problems keep coming back.
> 
> And I've never had less than 65% of VOD space remaining so I know it's not the disk getting full.
> 
> I'd be careful about wasting time with the 'Reset Everything' option. I lost my recordings and settings -> but go the freezing and unpredictability back!


If you have had that may problems and Resets are not helping.
Then you may have a defective box (hardware level)


----------



## normr (Oct 11, 2006)

It is so frustrating using this system and the remote, there is such a delay, it takes forever just to go 10 channels, a woman must be in charge of this, she has no appreciation for a fast remote and response.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

normr said:


> .... a woman must be in charge of this, she has no appreciation for a fast remote and response.


:eek2: :nono2: :nono:


----------



## fu_paladins (Oct 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I believe you are refering to this release:
> 
> And yes, there is a new software comming soon.


It looks like you have lots of equipment. When do you have time to actually watch TV when you are making so many posts on this site?


----------



## candledelite (Apr 20, 2006)

My hard drive has gotten so noisy. Is it anything that can be done????


----------



## shahnader (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi All,
On 8/23/06 I got an upgrade push of version 104B which has caused nothing but grief. Unit hangs and the blue light on power button very slowly dims and glows.  

Techsupport has suggested to reset everything, and basically erase the entire worldcup !! :nono2: from what I've read here so far, reset everything hasn't solved everybody's issues with 104B. Questions :

1) Is there a way to revert back to 103A, as the unit settings still remembers it,
while keeping the recorded content ?

2) Can I stick a 10G memory stick in the USB and copy the content over in 
stages ? (USB port doesn't seem to be active)

3) What is the best recommended solution to upgrade this broken 104B software, 
without losing the content ?

Would appreciate your guidance


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

great my 500 died sunday and I got my replacement tues. it's a 300........


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

shahnader said:


> Hi All,
> On 8/23/06 I got an upgrade push of version 104B which has caused nothing but grief. Unit hangs and the blue light on power button very slowly dims and glows.
> 
> Techsupport has suggested to reset everything, and basically erase the entire worldcup !! :nono2: from what I've read here so far, reset everything hasn't solved everybody's issues with 104B. Questions :
> ...


Good Luck


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

shahnader said:


> 1) Is there a way to revert back to 103A, as the unit settings still remembers it,
> while keeping the recorded content ?
> 
> 2) Can I stick a 10G memory stick in the USB and copy the content over in
> ...


1) Nope

2) You are correct USB are not active

3) Have you tried reloading the software with 02468? Have you tried just doing a normal red button reset?

Can you give a little more info on how and when the unit locks up?

BTW :welcome_s


----------

